# Major problems with my 2011 Cruze LT2 1.4 Lt Turbo



## mrbdurhamp (Jan 26, 2011)

2011 Cruze LT2 1.4 Lt Turbo 2553 Miles 

The new Cruze has been a reliable car, until this evening when I was heading out for some late night shopping. On startup noticed check engine light so called OnStar for remote diag. while waiting for them to figure it out strong coolant smell, knocking sound, and overheating at idle (at which point i shut it off). OnStar told me there was a major powertrain failure and couldn’t give me exact codes because there where many and advisor was uncertain. Can’t sleep thinking about so I was wondering if anyone had any similar problems? 


I’ll keep you posted when I find out what dealer has to say.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

Dang that sucks. I drive the snot out of my car, no problems yet


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

ZincGT said:


> Dang that sucks. I drive the snot out of my car, no problems yet


Same here, I've even been driving the crap out of my car and accelerating hard when I can with no issues. Best of luck to you.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Computer controlled thermostat........*

Sure sounds like the thermostat isn't opening. ChevyMgr posted a TSB for a stuck OPEN thermostat TSB. _*Hope your service repair goes well.*_


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> Sure sounds like the thermostat isn't opening. ChevyMgr posted a TSB for a stuck OPEN thermostat TSB. _*Hope your service repair goes well.*_


Sounds like more than just a stuck thermostat. Anyway... this thread is just another example of someone finding this site & posting about a problem. I seem to remember someone posting the other day that it's not usually the case.


----------



## mrbdurhamp (Jan 26, 2011)

Enjoyed the other post on site as well , and I could rave about the things we enjoy about the car as well. I'm confident in gm service at dealer now. Ill continue to post and monitor the forum after the problem is resolved.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...suppossedly, when the engine detects a *major* heating problem, it (ECM) goes into an "alternate cylinder" mode where everyother cylinder is commanded to fire (ie: 4-cylinder operation is reduced to 2-cylinders), which makes the engine _very_ rough, but at least you can drive it off the roadway.

...*ChevyMgr* you want to elaborate about this?


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

sounds like mor ethen a stuck thermostat to me


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

It is the thermostat problem! Go get the service bulletin fix done. Mine is fine now.


----------



## tlkieffer (Mar 16, 2011)

*Coolant Issues*

I have the smae issues, had it to two different dealers and they both said there is nothing wrong with the car. We could not duplicate the issue you said to be having, If it happens again bring it in.
I am still having the issue and when something major happens then I will take in. 
It seems GM wants to sell the car but not service it.
I like the car just not the headaches to go with it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*EVERYONE -- A SUGGESTION:* whenever ANY problem occurs, immediately push the *On-Star*™ button and ask that THEY both "note" and "record" whatever magic information they capture and have that info forwarded to your dealership to aid them in diagnosing & repairing the problem.

...be sure to tell them right up front that it's a _"...problem/trouble..."_ call.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Whatever happened with the OP? He started this thread 6 weeks ago, and then just left everybody hanging.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> *EVERYONE -- A SUGGESTION:* whenever ANY problem occurs, immediately push the *On-Star*™ button and ask that THEY both "note" and "record" whatever magic information they capture and have that info forwarded to your dealership to aid them in diagnosing & repairing the problem.
> 
> ...be sure to tell them right up front that it's a _"...problem/trouble..."_ call.



Wow, that is awesome information!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> While some you of you might think your mechanically inclined, you might want to re-think that. The problem with the thomostat is the original design had flaws...it has a heater element built into it and that is what fails. Why a thermostat needs a heater is beyond me...but GM in it's infinite wisdom has decided it does and that's all that matters...in the mean time the part is on back order, so your new Cruze stays at the shop. The bright side of this is GM might pay a couple of payments and you'll be ok on the mileage when it comes time to turn in your lease.
> There's also a few that had a porly sealed sensor...allowing coolant to leak through and to wick up the harness into the computor (throwing code after code) Viola! turns on the check engine light with a bad front O2 sensor, temp sensor, rear O2 sensor...etc.
> Theromstat stuck open don't overheat engines..quite the contrary, you'll have no heat and the engine will never reach normal operating temp. unless of course you were in traffic.
> 
> ...


I believe the original TSB _from_ GM says that it is "stuck open" so...


----------



## Joseip (Mar 29, 2011)

2500 seems to be the magic number, it has has happened to me too. I hate I trusted GM.


----------



## theresesalzburg (May 1, 2011)

*Same Major problem with Cruz*



mrbdurhamp said:


> 2011 Cruze LT2 1.4 Lt Turbo 2553 Miles




My brand new cruz, took it for its first ride outside of town and check engine light came on, the temperature guage stopped working and I got a message that the A/C was turned off due to High Engine Temperature. Also the same strong coolant smell and overheating at idle. The dealer is in for one mad customer in the moring. OMG, really, a brand new car...This is unbelievable!


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

theresesalzburg said:


> My brand new cruz, took it for its first ride outside of town and check engine light came on, the temperature guage stopped working and I got a message that the A/C was turned off due to High Engine Temperature. Also the same strong coolant smell and overheating at idle. The dealer is in for one mad customer in the moring. OMG, really, a brand new car...This is unbelievable!


Stuff happens, man. Things break, very few sooner than others: But once it's fixed, and running well, you should be happy for with your purchase. Stuff like this won't even stick to your mind months from now.


----------



## theresesalzburg (May 1, 2011)

I have the exact same problems, with the exact same car with alomost the exact miles. This is so absolutley unacceptable to me. A brand new car - really! I'm driving the car, the check engine light comes on, i get a message displayed that the A/C is shutting off due to high engine temperature and my temperature guage just isn't working. And a very strange coolant smell - this is so absolutley no ok - these people are selling lemons


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

theresesalzburg said:


> I have the exact same problems, with the exact same car with alomost the exact miles. This is so absolutley unacceptable to me. A brand new car - really! I'm driving the car, the check engine light comes on, i get a message displayed that the A/C is shutting off due to high engine temperature and my temperature guage just isn't working. And a very strange coolant smell - this is so absolutley no ok - these people are selling lemons


I would be patient and bring it in the dealer, not all cars are meant to be in perfect condition, mistakes happen.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

theresesalzburg said:


> l - this is so absolutley no ok - these people are selling lemons


I don't think GM, or any car makers are selling lemons since consumers are protected by the Lemon Law. If they can't fix the same problem 3 times, then you get a brand new one


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

2 posts each? good thing you found this forum!


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Joseip said:


> 2500 seems to be the magic number, it has has happened to me too. I hate I trusted GM.


Has this 2500 number been found to be happenning ? We have a lot of regulars on here..... anyone get past say 5000mi with no problems?


----------



## Joseip (Mar 29, 2011)

Great thought CruzeMeister!!! mine hit about 2542 and the air conditioning quit, then the 
DIC gave the message. I did hit my onstar button. The gave me a P00286 code to tell the dealer. They also said it was safe to drive and to take it by a dealer within 7 days. If we share the info, maybe we can get results!!!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I am at 4000 miles and mechanically the car is getting better. Trans has gotten smoother, getting better mileage. Nothing to complain about here.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...we're past the milage on our LTZ, but we also had the PI reprogramming done soon after we got the car.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Joseip said:


> Great thought CruzeMeister!!! mine hit about 2542 and the air conditioning quit, then the
> DIC gave the message. I did hit my onstar button. The gave me a P00286 code to tell the dealer. They also said it was safe to drive and to take it by a dealer within 7 days. If we share the info, maybe we can get results!!!


Is yours a 1.4T or LS 1.8 ? 



TSURacing said:


> I am at 4000 miles and mechanically the car is getting better. Trans has gotten smoother, getting better mileage. Nothing to complain about here.


Same question... you have a a 1.4 or 1.8?



70AARCUDA said:


> ...we're past the milage on our LTZ, but we also had the PI reprogramming done soon after we got the car.


Does the PI reprog pertain only to 1.4T's? In other words, I have a LS 1.8 and wondering if they have been affected by any of this ?


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

4300 no issues...


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> 4300 no issues...


1.4 or 1.8 ?


----------



## Joseip (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey, Cruze Miester, I have a 1.4 LTZ


----------



## Joseip (Mar 29, 2011)

Cruzemiester, was checking other sites, Edmunds has an owners review section
there is one guy there that stated his happened around 2000 miles, they replaced his thermostat. 

thanks!!


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

1.4 turbo here 8000 plus miles here all trouble free!!!!!!!


----------



## jrg7474 (Apr 9, 2011)

almost 7000 miles and loving it............


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

5500 miles since i got my cruze march 1 2011, no problems what so ever, i drive it hard city, lots of hwy and lots of mountain driving i avg a speed of 75-80mph i think the car is great give the dealer a chance to fix it if they dont report the dealer to gm and find a dealer that will take care of you....i love gm but the dealer is not gm there is a dealer here called thoughro bred chevy before i bought my car i was looking at used cars i saw a cobalt on the lot started negotiating but they were being to pushy i told them i wanted to leave and consider the deal the sales mgr said whats to think about its not like your buying a ferrari its a 5000 dollar car i walked out and will never do business with them ever i went to brown and brown chevy they sold me my car at invoice and treated me like they wanted my business i did the same to them before i signed just to see what response i would get and it made them work to earn my business they didnt get all pissy and rude they let me take the time i wanted and even offered me a lower interest rate when i came back......so like i said dont be mad at gm go find a dealer who will work for you


----------



## Joseip (Mar 29, 2011)

To follow up with all, took mine to the dealer they knew of the issue as soon as I explained it. They told me right away , they needed to overnight the part from GM. Gave me a loaner. My Car was washed vaccumed and ready when promised . They brought it to my office and took back the loaner. The service manager called, made sure all was okay, and apologized for the inconvience. No I wasn't mad nor horsey when I took it in. Maybe I just have a good dealer.


----------



## unhappy owner (Jan 23, 2012)

I have been having Coolant issues with my car, it has been in the shop 5 times now for the past 2 months. Have it back and still have the same problem. As soon as my car warms up, there is the smell of antifreeze, bad enough to burn your eyes and nostrils.


----------



## kenospizza (Aug 28, 2012)

2011 1.4 cruze worked great until we did a 5000 mi road trip. Air cond off because of high engine temp came on. We were in the desert in Nevada. Got to a dealer said i needed a stat an housing, this was a Sat. couldnt get part till Monday. Said stat was stuck open so could drive home the next 1500 miles to MN. Got in car and everything worked except temp gauge. Got up next day didnt work. Took to my dealer said a service bul. said to change it . Works fine now. After a Hyundai and a Kia wit no problems i tried a Chevy again. Now I'm wondering??????. Odometer is at 17200 on Cruze


----------



## ccarlson (Nov 14, 2012)

I love my cruze but have had similar issues. Coolant issue, replaced the water pump and thermostat and then overheated again next day. Now blown headgasket and warped cylinder head because of the excessive heat. No indication of overheating prior to all **** breaking loose.


----------



## grheathm (Apr 10, 2013)

Mine has been with the dealerships for about 6 weeks. They have changes the thermostat (3 times), some sensors on the heads, and an electronic temperature control unit. This is the 6th or 7th time it has happen. I am ready to call it quits and buy a non-opel refaced product. This is not the Chevy I thought I was buying.

Did I mentioned that I have not made it further than 30 miles 7 times without an alarm. Seriously need to take this lemon back..costing me time, money, and days at work.


----------



## Tycruze11 (Aug 23, 2015)

I have the same car 2011 cruze...had the same coolant issue...faulty sensors...one yr in Im now having to replace an O2 sensor...I am starting to hate the car I once loved. Gm won't help with outrages cost...


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Tycruze11 said:


> I have the same car 2011 cruze...had the same coolant issue...faulty sensors...one yr in Im now having to replace an O2 sensor...I am starting to hate the car I once loved. Gm won't help with outrages cost...


its a 2011 why complain about replacing a 50 part?


----------

